# The Mummy Returns (2001)



## H_P_M (May 4, 2001)

Hey u all.  I had to brag.  So who is also be going to the movie????  I'm going as I type..well not going but I will be in about 30 microts.  I just had to say something, and if you will be seeing it pretty soon.  Tell me what you think also, K.  BUH BYE

Cheerio


----------



## peachy (May 4, 2001)

i can't wait to see that, i usually wait till its out on tape to buy. tell me if you liked it...peachy


----------



## H_P_M (May 4, 2001)

*OH MY GOD*

One word that describes the entire movie.  AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!  This movie really is...it's beyond good..it's a great as the first.  Whoever reads this, if you loved the first one..GO SEE THE SEQUAL.  I will tell you now, usually Sequals suck, but HELL NO NOT THIS ONE GO SEE IT IT'S.....just take my advice.  SEE IT


----------



## peachy (May 4, 2001)

thanks for that h.p.m i loved the first film 'the mummy'
now i can't wait till i see the sequel...peachy


----------



## Neo (May 5, 2001)

Loved the first movie.... but the sequel is not out over here in the uk yet... Summer i think ?? anyone know


----------



## imported_scifimoth (May 5, 2001)

*hehehe.....*

I am headed out the door to see that here in a little while....I hope it's as good as you say Maria


----------



## H_P_M (May 5, 2001)

that sucks that it won't be out there till the summer, but when it comes go see it.  Believe me I know what I'm talking about.   I have over 300 movies so usually I know what I'm talking about when a movie rules.  So go see it, man You should love it ScifiMoth.  Tell me what you think you guys when you see it.  Man you should of seen my movie place, we came out and there was a huge old line waiting to go in there to see the movie.  So a lot of people want to see it, so you have to triubute and go see the movie.  Oka gotta go before I try to spoil it, and I WILL NOT DO THAT CAUSE IT'S JUST TO GOOOOOOOOD


----------



## kelsi (May 5, 2001)

Neo - You don't have to wait til summer - I think it's out on the 11th! 

It better be, otherwise I'm gonna go insane!  

H.P.M - Pleeeese give me some spoilers, hints, or give me any net pages you know that have hints spoilers or pictures on, I can't wait!!! :evil:


----------



## Akula (May 5, 2001)

I never saw the first one, but I might go see the second one, who knows.  I go to the movies so rarely.


----------



## H_P_M (May 5, 2001)

kelsi, I don't really want to spoil it for you.  But if you really must know.....e-mail me and I'll give you certain place to find a good old fashion spoiler, and I'll give maybe some.  Depends     on how much you worship me, lol.  j/k I mean come on you can't blame me for trying, lol.


----------



## sci-fijunkie (May 5, 2001)

*The Mummy Returns*

Just came back from seeing it. Have tpo say it was a fantastic movie. The fx were great some of the best i've seen in awhile, it has all the actors from the first movie. Good script, go see it even if you haven't seen the first one. It can stand by itself they don't make that many ref. to the first that u feel lost.:aliengray


----------



## H_P_M (May 5, 2001)

*throws hands in the air* what did I tell you.  It was one of thee best movies, that has come out in such a long time.  I'm glad you liked it.       I love that movie, mesa is hoping to go and see it again.  :aliengray :aliengray :aliengray :aliengray


----------



## imported_scifimoth (May 5, 2001)

Ok, now that I have seen it.....Yes I liked it, but I like the first one better.....


----------



## imported_Asgard (May 5, 2001)

I might see it next week end if I'm lucky


----------



## H_P_M (May 5, 2001)

Well I think there both as equal as good, both are funny and just I love the whole thing.      I'm glad you saw it ScifiMoth.  I love that movie.


----------



## kelsi (May 6, 2001)

Asgard, thought you were gonna see it coupl days ago?

HPM, I've emailed ya, (or Im about to).

Now I need to convince all my friends who haven't evn seen the first one to come and see it with me!  

I'm getting worried now, haven't seen any trailers on TV, and no release dates on cinema sites.... :alienooh: Maybe it will be out in summer *tears hair out and cries hysterically*  Actually, just to make myself feel better, I might go and buy Mummy I on vid if it's out...  :evil: :aliengray


----------



## Neo (May 6, 2001)

I have seen adverts for it while watching another filma t the cinema... I think they said Summer 2001 for the Uk... but dont quote me on it


----------



## Neo (May 6, 2001)

Just seen it on the TV... its released here in the Uk on MAy 17th.....


----------



## H_P_M (May 6, 2001)

*I got an Idea*

The really good thing about this movie is that you don't have to see the first one to know what is truly going on.  Well thats what I heard from some people.  I know what you can do to convense your friends, hit them with a bat then drag them and wake them up to, and they will wake up to see that there tied to the seats.  Then they will have to watch it..    Only one problem, don't hit to hard or them may slip into a coma by mistake.


----------



## kelsi (May 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *Just seen it on the TV... its released here in the Uk on MAy 17th..... *


Thanx Neo, I'll definately go and see it.  It can be my sisters b'day prezzie from me!   
Good idea, HPM, I may do that with my sister!  Or maybe, seeing as she's obssessed with seeing Capt. Corelli's Mandolin, I'll tell her she's going to see that, and take her into where they're showing the Mummy! :evil:


----------



## Neo (May 7, 2001)

Well its certainl on my wish list


----------



## peachy (May 7, 2001)

after all that talk about it, i can't wait to see it...peachy


----------



## Neo (May 7, 2001)

Well only a few weeks to go.....


----------



## padders (May 7, 2001)

so.... moving this to general films!


----------



## kelsi (May 14, 2001)

No wonder I couldn't find it!

Any English Sky viewers that are interested, there's a Mummy Returns docu on Sky 2night, 7:25 and repeated at 8:30.  Still waitng in hope of the Mummy being repeated too...


----------



## Neo (May 14, 2001)

dam i just missed it... i am watching voyager as we speak


----------



## kelsi (May 15, 2001)

Yeah, complete idiot that I am, I missed it too.  Both of them.  :angryfire  :angryfire 

Voyager ep was quite good tho, altho it's the first one I've watched in about a month...


----------



## Neo (May 15, 2001)

Not seen one in a month....  take it ur not a fan ??


----------



## kelsi (May 15, 2001)

No, I am a fan, it's my fave after SG and joint with Buffy I think.  It's just that I've always missed it for whateva reason - we lost Sky 4 a couple of weeks, I hadta go and see a friend and her band play at a gig, and b4 that ... I can't remember.  But as it is, I'm getting (another) friend to tape SG on Monday nights, and didn't feel I should ask her to tape that *as well*.  Have you heard what's hahppening in the finale?


----------



## Neo (May 15, 2001)

Sure have seen what is happening...  I have seen up to episode 23 so far... Natural LAw..

And beleive me its gets better


----------



## KatDonovan (May 17, 2001)

*Hello all!*

Just had to chime in here, went and saw Mummy Returns on the day after it came out and I have to say

FANTASTIC!  

We made a party out of it, watched the first Mummy on video before we went to the theatre, that way we got a double dose 

Going to see it again this Saturday, my friend(who went with me to see it the first time) is taking me to see it again for my birthday present 

Couldn't ask for a better present:rolly2:


----------



## Neo (May 17, 2001)

ooo ooo do tell


----------



## kelsi (May 22, 2001)

Argh, can hardly get on the net these days.  Finally seen it, almost got kicked out for talking, but it was excellent, although I don't know whether I prefer the first or second.  Can someone start a Mummy Returns spoiler thread, so I can discuss the plot?  'Cos I have a few questions...


----------



## Neo (May 22, 2001)

why dont u do it kelsi


----------



## KatDonovan (May 22, 2001)

Here you go Kelsi 

You wanted a thread for spoilers, and since I have a terminal case of '"The Mummy" on the brain' I have obliged you.  Any questions you have, just ask, and I'll try and answer them and hopefully others will as well.

I've already watched "The Mummy Returns" twice, and I want to go see it again.


----------



## kelsi (May 23, 2001)

Ah, I'm too late, KatD's already done it ...


----------



## imported_Bee (May 23, 2001)

She would spend a whole day in the theater if she could. 

So, Kelsi what did you want to talk about.:rolly2:


----------



## kelsi (May 23, 2001)

Thanx, KD.  OK, a couple of questions ... 

- How did the Scorpion King actually die?

- If they were going to the trouble of actually speaking Ancient Egyptian, why use a sword fighting thing that's japanese?  (read in an interview with Rachel Weisz that it was)

- Did anyone else think it was out of character for Anck-su-namen to run off at the end?  I mean, she seemed completely devoted to Imhotep, and he's way more powerful than her...


----------



## KatDonovan (May 23, 2001)

Anubis transformed the Scorpion King into the half-man half-scorpion creature because when he made the deal with Anubis,  the Scorpion King traded his soul for the chance to defeat his enemies and rule Egypt.  So, once he had accomplished his goal, Anubis received his 'payment' so to speak.  I would think the creature was in some sort of hibernation until the bracelet of Anubis was returned to the pyramid.  

The Scorpion King actually 'died' when Rich pierced his chest with the Spear of Osiris, which, I'm guessing from the murals on the walls of the golden pyramid, was the only thing that could kill him.

At least that's what I think, but you never know 

I'm not sure what you mean about the sword fighting thing, tho.

And yes, I do think it was out of charater for Anck-Su-Namun to take off that way.  You would think after she committed suicide for him so many centuries eariler, that she would do anything to help him.  But you have to wonder.  Eve was the reincarnation of Neferteri, and after she was 'resurrected' by Alex, she had all the memories of her past life, but she still had all of her memories and feelings for her husband and son in this life.  So you have to figure that, maybe, the reincarnated version of Anck-Su-Namun might not have the same strength of character (if you can call killing yourself strength of character)that the original had.  She just had the memories.  Maybe she was willing to use those memories and his love for her as access to the power he would wield, and when It came right down to it, she was not willing to die to help him, after all he was mortal by then and had no power.


----------



## imported_Bee (May 24, 2001)

I think Evie had a stronger character and love than Anck-Su-Namun.  Anck-Su-Namun knew that first time she would be put to death for killing the pharaoh, so she killed herself.  In the end I think she ran to save her own a$$.  I don't think her love was as strong, maybe just a lust for power.


----------



## mr.pointy (May 26, 2001)

saw it saturday the 19th may, cambridge, grafton centre


----------



## kelsi (May 26, 2001)

And?  Whatcha think?


----------



## mr.pointy (May 26, 2001)

it was v.good
not the best film that i've ver seen but it was v.good

it had good special effects. a bit unbelievable in places like where brendan and his wife manage 2 outrun the nile gushing at them 4 about 3 mins i mean that is unbelieveable. quite good acting. yeah i'd say i was pleased that i saw it.


----------



## kelsi (May 26, 2001)

Yeah, but all she eva was is a wannabe (or not) Queen, whereas if she saves Imhotep, chances are he might be able to get his powers back, or at least get some powers, an make her more than that.  

Perhaps the reason they did it like that is because now Imhotep doesn't really have any reason to ressurect Anck-su-namen, or vice versa, altho, Imhotep could always ressurect Anck-s-n to get 4 revenge or to ask her why she deserted him, and Anck-s-n might resurect(if she could) to apologise, because I REFUSE to believe they don't love each other!!!  :alienooh:  Yeah, I know, slightly obssessed... :evil: 

An BTW, why were all those people in red robes following Imhotep?  Why'd they want to ressurrect him?



> _Originally posted by KatDonovan _
> *1) I'm not sure what you mean about the sword fighting thing, tho.
> 
> 2) maybe, the reincarnated version of Anck-Su-Namun ... just had the memories.  ... when It came right down to it, she was not willing to die to help him, after all he was mortal by then and had no power. *



1) The sword fight Nefertiri an Anck-s-n. had?  In the making of Mummy Returns docu, Rachel Weisz says that it was a japanese martial art, called sai.  So why would they be doing a japanese martial art in Ancient Egypt?

2) But if she only had memories, then why did she go so far as to kill Eve?  Isn't revenge for sending her father's guard in when they were killing him?

I'm not trying to argue or be difficult, I'm just discussing, so please don't get stressed!!


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

I was under the impression that she fled because the part of her which was Meela over ruled that part that was Anck Su Namun.  Remember that she was a reincarnation and not the real deal, so to speak.  Meela, while obviously feeling the love Anck Su Namun had for Imhotep, wasn't about to risk her skin for him.  Especially when she knows he's been brought back from the dead twice so far... I'm sure she'd rather live to raise him again that possibly kill them both.


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

*Newbie info for The Mummy Returns*

The Mummy Returns 

Written & Directed by Stephen Sommers

Starring: 

Brendan Fraser	.... 	Rick O'Connell 
Rachel Weisz	.... 	Evelyn 'Evie' Carnahan O'Connell/Princess Nefertiri 
John Hannah	.... 	Jonathan Carnahan 
Arnold Vosloo	.... 	High Priest Imhotep 
Oded Fehr	.... 	Ardeth Bay 
Patricia Velazquez	.... 	Meela/Anck Su Namun 
Freddie Boath	.... 	Alex O'Connell 
Alun Armstrong	.... 	Curator 
Dwayne Johnson	.... 	The Scorpion King 
Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje	.... 	Lock-Nah 
Shaun Parkes	.... 	Izzy 

IMDB page: http://us.imdb.com/Title?0209163

Official Website: http://www.themummy.com/

Fansite: http://www.joshanddawn.com/themummy/

Plot Summary:  This movie story takes place 10 years later, and centers around the 9-year-old son (Boath) of Rick (Fraser) and Evie (Weisz), who is the key to finding the lost temple of Anubis, where the evil Scorpion King (Johnson) waits to be awakened, so he can rule the world. The race is on for Imhotep (Vosloo), Anck-su-Namum (Velasquez), and their lackeys to find the temple... but you can bet Rick and Evie are on the trail too..

Tag line: Adventure Is Reborn


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

*Newbie info for The Mummy*

The Mummy 

Written & Directed by Stephen Sommers 

Also written by Nina Wilcox Putnam and Richard SchayerÂ  

Starring: 

Brendan Fraser	.... 	Rick O'Connell 
Rachel Weisz	.... 	Evelyn 'Evie' Carnahan 
John Hannah	.... 	Jonathan Carnahan 
Arnold Vosloo	.... 	High Priest Imhotep 
Kevin J. O'Connor	.... 	Beni Gabor 
Jonathan Hyde	.... 	Dr. Chamberlin (The Egyptologist) 
Oded Fehr	.... 	Ardeth Bay 
Erick Avari	.... 	Dr. Bey (The Curator) 
Stephen Dunham	.... 	Mr. Henderson 
Corey Johnson (I)	.... 	Mr. Daniels 
Tuc Watkins	.... 	Mr. Burns 
Omid Djalili	.... 	Warden Gad Hassan 
Aharon IpalÃ©	.... 	Pharaoh Seti I 
Bernard Fox (I)	.... 	Capt. Winston Havlock 
Patricia Velazquez	.... 	Anck Su Namun 

IMDB page: http://us.imdb.com/Title?0120616 

Official Website: http://www.themummy.com/ 

Fansite: http://www.joshanddawn.com/themummy/ 

Plot Summary: A French Foreign Legionnaire (Fraser) accidentally awakens a mummified Egyptian soldier, Imhotep (Vosloo), urged on by a beautiful librarian (Weisz), and her playboy brother (Hannah).  An ancient curse evoked, these three people find themselves the center of supernatural evil and armies of the undead, all under the command of Imhotep. Including flashbacks to ancient Egypt, skeleton warriors, plagues of insects, and plenty of 30's-era atmosphere and mystique, odds seem very slim that anyone can escape a wrath and passion that has lasted 3000 years. 

Tag line: Death is only the beginning.


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

I've now seen it x3 and can't wait to see it again!  BTW, for anyone who hasn't noticed, we have a Mummy forum now.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2001)

Well i have to say i saw it for the first time on Saturday... and thought it was very good... the animation was excellent....


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 24, 2001)

Yeah, I thought the animation was pretty good... except, maybe the ending... that final Scorpion King thing was a little over the top... says the girl who loves Xena...

I love those lil' mummy pygmies made me laugh pretty hard... especially when Jonathan and the guy run into the burial ground.  LOL


----------



## JAD (Jun 29, 2001)

thanks for that ewlyn,
do you know of any mummy or mummy returns websites?


----------



## ewlyn (Jun 29, 2001)

Besides the official site (http://www.themummy.com) the only other site I know of is:  http://www.joshanddawn.com/themummy/

You might be able to pull up more if you do a search at: http://www.google.com


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't seen the second one yet! I've been waiting for somebody to give me a review :rain:


----------



## ewlyn (Jul 28, 2001)

Curupira,

If you liked the first film, definitely see the second one. IMO, it's almost as good.  But according to most people I know, they think the second one is better.

And if you haven't seen the first, be sure you rent it before you see the second.

~Ewlyn


----------



## Chilly (Oct 17, 2001)

*The Mummy*

brendan lookd so fine.............


----------



## ewlyn (Oct 18, 2001)

I know!  I adore Brendan Fraser!!


----------



## Chilly (Oct 18, 2001)

*lol*

his eyes...............his mouth......lips................theres a guy at college who looks a bit like him.............jealous?lol


----------



## ewlyn (Oct 18, 2001)

Very jealous!

I have to admit the reason I originally went to see The Mummy was because he was in it. I actually didn't think it would be very good, and now it's probably my favorite movie. *g*


----------



## Chilly (Oct 21, 2001)

*lol*

and he talk s to me..............


----------



## Chilly (Oct 24, 2001)

and u should be!
i had a crush on him last year....the guy at colege......lol


----------



## Chilly (Oct 26, 2001)

*lol*

hes fiiiiiiiiine


----------



## ewlyn (Oct 28, 2001)

My friend just got TMR on DVD and said that the Brendan commentary is the funniest thing ever.  I don't know if you've seen these, but usually the director/actor/whoever talks over the film, giving you additional info about it.  She said that you hear Brendan, and he kinda starts out commentating, and then he gets sucked into the film and kinda stops and you - for the most part - just hear him laughing or making sound effects to go with the fight scenes. *L*

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 1, 2001)

*lol*

that has got to be cool...........................i might have to buy it.................brendan laughing?omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and making sound effects?aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh must seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee itttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 3, 2001)

*Hmm...*

I didn't want to see this film but I went with my sister for her birthday...  hid behind the chair for bits of it - the eye tearing out bit was really yuck!!!  Anyway I still saw the second one which was slightly better.  Good acting all round I thought, apart from the Scorpion King!!!  Who played him again?  Anyway my sis says 100/10 cos shes into that sort of stuff - gore and other yuck... :dead:


----------



## Chilly (Nov 5, 2001)

*lol*

wasnt it the Rock from WWF who played scorpian king?


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 5, 2001)

sorry i was being sarky cos he was the first signed up for the third film and i thought he wasnt very good...anyway ignore my pathetic humour i'm too cynical for my own good!  :evil:


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*opps*

not ur fault..........im slow.....lol


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 16, 2001)

Chilly, I feel compelled to buy the DVD once I get home. I just know that each time my friend begins to tell me about it she goes into hysterical laughter. *L*


----------



## Chilly (Nov 16, 2001)

*lol*

go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Chilly (Nov 26, 2001)

*hey*

it was a good movie. the last scorpio scene was just freaky....lol

brendan look nice...............lol (my english has gone .........) he makes me speechless....lol


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 26, 2001)

Brendan is in London right now performing in a play and I can't afford to go. Waaaahhhh!!!


----------



## peachy (Nov 26, 2001)

i can't wait to see this film, but i have to wait till xmas it's 
one of prezzies (hopefully)  ...peachy


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 26, 2001)

I will cross my fingers for you that you get it. 

It's a great film.


----------



## kelsi (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Brendan is in London right now performing in a play  *


Which one?


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 27, 2001)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof.

It's at the... er... what the heck is that big theater by Picadilly called... Lyric Theater!

Here's the info: 

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

Tennessee Williams' Pulitzer prize-winning drama in which the members of a wealthy Southern family, driven by lust and greed, threaten to undermine the dynasty's already decaying foundations as they vie for the attentions of 'Big Daddy' and a share in his estate. Brendan Fraser, whose film credits include The Mummy (and its recent sequel) and Gods and Monsters, in which he played opposite Ian McKellan and Lyn Redgrave, heads the cast in his London stage debut. Fraser's co-star from the film Bedazzled, Frances O'Connor, also joins the cast, along with Ned Beatty and Gemma Jones. Anthony Page, who directed Derek Jacobi in God Only Knows at the Vaudeville earlier this year directs.


I really, really wish I could afford to go see it.  Sadly though, just about every cent I have has to go to moving from the UK back to the US in 3 weeks. 

But if anyone does see it... Tell us about it!!


----------



## kelsi (Nov 27, 2001)

Kewl, thanx.  Do you know if it's got good or bad reviews?  And how long it's showing?!  (No chance I'll go and see it, but thought I might as well ask!)


----------



## Chilly (Nov 27, 2001)

*awwww*

he was in london? no one told me...............>cries<


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 28, 2001)

He's *still* in London.

It looks like it's going to be through January 12, 2002.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 28, 2001)

*lol*

me.........need ........air.........brendan still in england...........lol

way cool

so wat exaclty is he doing over here?


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 29, 2001)

I think just the play.  If he's doing anything else, I haven't heard about it. 

I keep hoping I'll bump into him on the street... but... alas.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 29, 2001)

*no*

u live in london?no fair.................get his autograph ok?lol (if u bump into hij) hes so fine!lol#

me wondering do u like kevin bacon?


----------



## ewlyn (Nov 30, 2001)

Nope.  The other actors I'm obsessed with are Ewan McGregor and Jet Li.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 30, 2001)

*lol*

me like kevin bacon tooooooooooo


----------



## kelsi (Dec 1, 2001)

Who's kevin bacon?


----------



## Chilly (Dec 1, 2001)

*wat?!*

u dont know who kevin bacon is?eriosuly?

oh ok
ok he was in movies such as.......
1) stir of echoes (his most recent one)
2) hollow man
3)tremors
4) and flatliners

remember?lol


----------



## kelsi (Dec 2, 2001)

Ah well, I haven't seen any of those films!!  The name sounds familiar tho....


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 2, 2001)

He's probably best known... ironically... for the "6 degrees from Kevin Bacon Game."

http://www.cs.virginia.edu/oracle/


----------



## Chilly (Dec 2, 2001)

*lol*

jet li is cool...................lol

ok bak to the mummy.....lol


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 2, 2001)

Back to the Mummy... I've started a new thread in this forum... about... The Mummy 4...


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2001)

Saw this on DVD over the weekend. 

Found it quite funny and heaps better than the first one. Loved the special effects too. Arnold Vosloo was excellent as always. Really enjoyed it.


annette


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2001)

Chilly - don't know if anyone answered you But yes The Rock did play The Scorpion King.


I did enjoy the Mummy but thought it funny rather than scary. Special effects were pretty good too. Arnold Vosloo played a great part.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Dec 3, 2001)

*lol*

i never quite underdtood how to play that game....lol


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2001)

What game? Have I missed something?


annette


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 3, 2001)

What Annette said.  What game?  Does it come on the DVD?


----------



## Chilly (Dec 3, 2001)

*lol*

osrry iwas referring to the game mentioned with kevin bacon.....6 degrees.


----------



## Chilly (Dec 3, 2001)

*hey*

yeh i found it more funny as well than scary.........brendan was a dish! lol

i agree.he played a great part )


----------



## Annette (Dec 4, 2001)

Kevin Bacon wasn't in The Mummy or The Mummy Returns.  Least I have seen both of them now. Interesting to see what a 3rd one would be like.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Dec 4, 2001)

*lol*

oopsies sorry man!

i get distarcted easily........................u can blame my brain...........

ok is it me or did brendan fraser NOT have tghat tatoo in the 1st mummy? and that it was only introduced in the second one?no?


----------



## Annette (Dec 4, 2001)

Can't say I noticed it in the first one BUT it has been a while since I've watched it.


annette


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 4, 2001)

My friend and I checked The Mummy after seeing TMR for the first time.  While the tattoo is never mentioned in TM, his wrist is also always covered... so it's not necessarily a contradiction so much as something he probably kept hidden until he married Evelyn.


----------



## Annette (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks Ewlyn for that. Was thinking about borrowing The Mummy off someone I know but don't need to now. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Dec 4, 2001)

*oh*

oh right

so they dont actaully contradict it.go ya

ok next question................erm............how come brendan and his wife havent aged in the slightest even tho its 10 years later?lol

he evn has the same outfit on..............i dread to think of the smell...........lol   (but hes so cute so ill 4give him lol)


----------



## Annette (Dec 5, 2001)

Hadn't thought of that Chilly. Perhaps they age really well. 


annette


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 5, 2001)

I don't know, they felt older to me.  

But then, some people age really well... so maybe that's it.

Also, if you think that Evie was, like, 20 in the original... one doesn't age that much by 30 or whatever... so...


----------



## Chilly (Dec 5, 2001)

*lol*

ok u got me tehre but wat about rik's outfit?lol

oh and did he really have his hair long at the beginning of mummy 1 or did he wear a wig?lol


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 6, 2001)

In the jail?  I'm sure that was hair extensions.

And re: his outfit... he just looks cute in it. :smile:  I never really thought about it... I guess it's like how Indiana Jones always wears the same outfit... it's just his adventure duds, so to speak. *L*


----------



## Chilly (Dec 6, 2001)

*lol*

oh yeh indy does that too odnt he?lol

he IS cute lol

has he got slightly chubby or is it me? i mean in californian man he was perect!


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 8, 2001)

I think it's that, more than anything, Brendan has grown up.   He's filled out as he's grown into his "man" body, so to speak.


----------



## Chilly (Dec 8, 2001)

*lol*

yeh but in californian man he ws pefeft!lol

ah well !

ok next question...........

(lol u bored yet?)

ok y was he in jail in the fist mummy?


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 8, 2001)

Because he had "a very good time" - and I guess it's up to us to decide what the heck that means. *L*


----------



## Chilly (Dec 9, 2001)

*lol*

sounds dodgy.............lol

hmmmm maybe ill get the movie again and try and figure it out...........lol


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey! Just wanted to say that I totally loved both of the Mummy movies! The really rocked, I was also wondering on the exact definition of ' a very good time!' hehe!. N/e wayz, there is an animated version of the Mummy, with their son and everything, It is on once or twice a week. Has N/e one else seen this yet?


----------



## Annette (Apr 3, 2002)

We've just bought this on DVD. Tis a good film. Enjoyed the effects.  Brendan Frasier and and Rachel Weisz work well together. Thought their sun was cute. The star of the movie has to be 'Imotep'. He is sooooooo cool even with the icky skin.(hehehe)


annette


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh yeah! He was cute! I am going to get the Mummy on Dvd next week. Is the dvd  n/e good?


----------



## Annette (Apr 3, 2002)

Not got The Mummy on DVD yet just The Mummy Returns. We bought the special edition one. Bought it thru www.ebay.co.uk
Has lots of extras on it. Haven't watched the extras yet tho.


annette


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 3, 2002)

After you watch them can you tell me if they were good or not.


----------



## Annette (Apr 3, 2002)

Sure will.  


annette


----------



## lisasg1 (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## Falcon Horus (Jun 1, 2002)

I love The Mummy Returns better then the first one but that's maybe because I first saw the second one. I already saw it about 8 times since I have it on video. I saw it every week but the video started to suffer and the quality became bad so I decided to give it some rest.
I almost know the entire script! Cool hu!

 :coolorang :hjbigeyes :rain: 

Falcon Horus


----------



## Charlie (Jun 1, 2002)

Had the opportunity to see "The Mummy Returns" again. It is brilliant , good story, good effects  and sheer entertainment. I'm confident there will be a third-sometime. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## kelsi (Jun 1, 2002)

Maybe The Scorpion King counts as a third one? I heard that Rachel Weiz didn't want to do any more.


----------



## Falcon Horus (Jun 2, 2002)

I saw some bloopers of The Mummy Returns on the website. Had a really good time laughing my ass off! 

http://www.themummy.com

Falcon Horus


----------



## lisasg1 (Jun 10, 2002)

ohhh, has n/e one seen the Scorpion King yet?
Is it good?


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

Saw this movie again the other day, and i just gotta say that it rocks! Brendan Frasier is the funniest guy 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## GPV (Oct 14, 2004)

*The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

Oded Fehr.  YUM!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*



			
				GPV said:
			
		

> Oded Fehr.  YUM!



I would agree that he was one of the best parts of the film.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

I liked the Mummy. Good tongue in cheek fun. Of course I think I saw it at a drive-in with a 12 pack and a pizza..........


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

the brendon frasier mummy? cos im sure there are lots of 'the mummy'


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

Oded Fehr definitely. But the general tale was a good one for a couple of hours of non-taxing entertainment.


----------



## Riselka (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> GPV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess you won't like the fact that - rumour has it - if "The Mummy 3" is made, Oded Fehr won't be in it.

/I'm a bit peeved at this news myself.
//Oded Fehr is teh hawt!!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

Ah, well.  Can't have everything, I guess.  Although I disliked the second film enough, even with him in it, that even his presence might not get me into the theater for a third, although I'd probably rent the DVD somewhere down the line.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

gee, I liked a lot of things about the Brendan Frasier Mummy movies, and they seem to improve with re-watchings.  

I really liked Anne Rice's "The Mummy" book too, and was always sorry she didn't continue it into a series.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

Well, I grew up watching action flicks, and what I love about Brandon's Mummy is that the hero is that strong, smart alec, kick butt type. There is something just oh so cute about a guy who faces imminent death and finds time to make a snide remark about it. Like Die Hard and such. As for the actual movie movie, eh, it was allright. But, the plot would never have worked without the strength and cliche of the characters. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Riselka (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

I thought it was a great film too.  Brendan's hero was refreshing, and he had just the right amount of the "Olde Tyme Hero" to him, as well.  I also really enjoyed the fact that the hero didn't get to have all the comedy relief, but shared it with several of the other characters - chiefly the John Hannah and Kevin J. O'Connor characters.  

It's too bad they couldn't figure out a way to bring O'Connor's character back for the sequel.  Even though, as Evie told him, "You know, nasty little fellows such as yourself always get their comeuppance.", I thought his comeuppance was maybe a bit extreme when all was said and done.

I'll agree that the sequel just wasn't quite up to the quality of the original.  The CG Scorpion King at the end was very phoney looking.  And I wasn't all that happy about the fate dealt to Imhotep.  If it had been me making the film, I think I would have figured out a way for him to survive (but in mortal form) at the end of the film.  

I was thinking they could have done it by having the boy have a governess, (who's just as versed in Ancient Egyptian as Evie and Alex), who somehow winds up captured along with him for the journey.  A love triangle develops between the Imhotep, Anck Su Namun, and the governess.  She winds up saving the now mortal Imhotep after Anck Su Namun rejects him to try and save her own skin.  The two of them wind up in their own series of films as kind of a Nick and Nora Charles-style duo.

I guess part of the reason I would have liked to see this scenario play out, (or something like it), is that I thought Arnold Vosloo was unbelievably hot in this role.  I've seen him in other things, but I think this is probably his best role.

And Patricia Velasquez is a terrible actress - they could get away with having her in the first film because she didn't really play that much of a part in it, but the role in the second film was far too much for her acting ability.

As for "The Scorpion King" spin-off from the second film, it wasn't anywhere near as good as either of The Mummy films.


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

I liked the Mummy films as light hearted entertainment they were never going to win best Actor/Actress oscars but it was a bit of fun


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

My favorite version of _The Mummy_ is the 1932 original with Boris Karloff.  Saw it first on TV when I was about five years old (and my cousins tried to kick me out of the room because I was "too young and would get scared" - yeah, right), and I've loved it ever since.

But the first Brendan Fraser _Mummy_ was a great action film, and I like it a lot.  I do think that the writer must have been familiar with the Amelia Peabody mysteries, though, because there seemed to be a lot of similarities in the characters, and especially with the addition of the precocious son in the second film.  This is not a bad thing, just an observation.  But I do think that the second film left a lot to be desired.

And, yes, I too think that it would have been nice to have found a way to keep the mummy around for any further sequels.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The only thing I liked about "The Mummy" was*

i always felt so bad for the mummy, esp in teh second one. it wasn't his fault he was cursed to such a bad/destructive afterlife, or fell in love with that woman to start with. did find it odd that all those priests would condemn someone to a death like that, that meant he would become an all powerful monster igf brought back. i mean, why do that! ok so you're angry and want him tos uffer, but is making him all powerful and threatening the world worth it?

crazy egypitan priests


----------

